# Possible 824 Powershift purchase, but stuck in powershift



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Been browsing a bit, had no idea such a forum existed for snowblowers.

Anyway, living in a single family house as of this year, and wanted to locate a snowblower during the off-season. I'm the type to purchase quality used gear that will last me, so I did some research which brought me here, and to the Toro 824.

I located a Powershift 824 locally, and it says the engine, forward, reverse, and auger all function properly. However, he says it is stuck in powershift mode.

I know so far that is limited information, I can update this post tonight with the year and specific model hopefully.

So, what do you guys think? Any ideas on what would cause that and what type of fix it might be?

Thanks!


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, so now I know it is a 1996 model 38540, and it is actually in pretty great cosmetic condition. So it sounds like everything works, only issue is that it's stuck in powershift. What are your guys' thoughts on what it could be and if it's fixable?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You should add a location to your profile. Sometimes knowing where and what kind of or how much snow makes a difference.
The 824 powershift is a really nice machine but you haven't said what they're asking ??
It's always nice to see a photo BUT you don't want to give to much info out or post a link to the ad as you never know if someone might buy it out from under you. It happens so just a word to the wise.
I'm not familiar with how a Toro PowerShift, shifts so I can't help you with that. It might be a simple linkage adjustment or ... It certainly should be fixable it's just a matter of determining what is causing it and the cost.
Did the seller say anything about what he's tried or if he took it in and had it looked at ?? Seems odd that he'd just toss it up for sale as it is a nice machine with good power for it's size and well built. Most owners if it's in good shape would pay to fix it or even just continue to use it as is. If the wheels are stuck in the back position it would feel a little heavier as the weight is more forward but it's still going to toss snow like crazy.

If you're up for some reading, you might find an answer here:https://www.google.com/#q=how+does+a+toro+powershift+shift

Tuesday one of the Toro lovers like Poweshift will likely log on and come chat with you. It's the off season so the forum isn't as fast with responses like the colder months.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

KJ TL-S said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Been browsing a bit, had no idea such a forum existed for snowblowers.
> 
> ...


 if it a POWERSHIFT I CAN FIX IT 4 U. let me know if u get it.


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. The seller hasn't provided a lot of info, but I also didn't ask what he tried yet either. I'll try asking that today. 

And I'm near Chicago. The seller just listed at best offer, so who knows how much he is looking for. Before I tried any offers, I wanted to do a little research tho. 

Powershift - you seem to be the guy around here for these things, think you could walk me through a fix if I picked it up?? If only you were in IL and not MN.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

With photos and a good vocabulary to describe issues someone can get you the help you need.
Worst part is someone who doesn't understand just saying "it's broke" might not be enough for us to understand what is broken.  That or asking someone questions about the problem and them telling you it doesn't matter. You have to remember we can't see, hear or feel the problem unless you show or tell us about it. 

You need to shoot him an Email or call and ask if he has any idea what's wrong with the PowerShift mechanism and what he's lookin' to get for it.
Post the price and we can give you some advise. If you can do a picture, even better. You said it was in good shape but was that the seller telling you or did you see a picture ??


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

OK, I emailed him to try to get a little more info, I'll let you guys know what I hear. So far, all I know is that it is stuck in powershift, but that everything else works fine.

Here are a couple pictures:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

He is one on Ebay. It's sitting at a hundred bucks presently. Might want to follow it and see where it sells for comparison. Great Toro 824 Powershift 24" Gas Two Stage Clears The Heavy Stuff | eBay


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Haha, following that one as well...may pull the trigger on it too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you close enough to pick it up ?? Might want to add location to your profile. If it goes for less than 200 it's likely a better buy then the other one.
In most but not all cases it's easier to pay more and keep it running that get a "deal" then spend all summer getting it to work, like my $25 Ariens 7/32 
But when I'm done with it I'll have another tank.


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, I can definitely pick it up, location is no problem at all. And you are probably right, likely better to get one in great working condition to start with, and then learn as issues come up.


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, I lost that in typical last minute eBay fashion. The seller should be happy I at least put in a strong bid that got him some more money from the other guy...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well it just means you need to work at getting a really good price on the dysfunctional machine and then give it therapy


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

KJ TL-S said:


> Thanks guys. The seller hasn't provided a lot of info, but I also didn't ask what he tried yet either. I'll try asking that today.
> 
> And I'm near Chicago. The seller just listed at best offer, so who knows how much he is looking for. Before I tried any offers, I wanted to do a little research tho.
> 
> Powershift - you seem to be the guy around here for these things, think you could walk me through a fix if I picked it up?? If only you were in IL and not MN.


 YEAHHHHHH sure you betcha I can do that..


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Haha, sweet, thanks man. I'll see what I can do about a good price on that one, the guy didn't get back to me yesterday though after I sent a few more questions.

Something else to throw in to the mix - I emailed someone about a different machine, turns out to be a 2002 824 Power Throw. I've heard a lot about the reliability and whatnot of the old machines, how do the 2000+ era machines rank in that regard? As good, better, worse?? This one is priced a little higher, but they might negotiate down to a better spot.

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

KJ TL-S said:


> Haha, sweet, thanks man. I'll see what I can do about a good price on that one, the guy didn't get back to me yesterday though after I sent a few more questions.
> 
> Something else to throw in to the mix - I emailed someone about a different machine, turns out to be a 2002 824 Power Throw. I've heard a lot about the reliability and whatnot of the old machines, how do the 2000+ era machines rank in that regard? As good, better, worse?? This one is priced a little higher, but they might negotiate down to a better spot.
> 
> Thanks!


 ANY THING made buy TORO is good stuff. I just love the old stuff. check out my album.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to the Powershift service manual to help you understand and repair whichever one you buy. With this manual and POWERSHIFT93's experience, you will have an excellent machine. I hope this helps.

Tosnowps[1] Copy


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link and advice! That manual sure is comprehensive.

Hopefully soon I'll own one, just gotta find the right one at the right price.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice thing is you have the time to wait for the right machine or the right price


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Yea, definitely have some time, but I know how I get with things like this, and I want to find one sooner rather than later so I can finish the search!

So, from what I've read, the old ones are built like tanks, but when does the "old" era end? Is this 2002 model that I'm also looking at still built as well? I don't think its a powershift model, if they were still making those in 2002 even. Are the components/steel as solid? I'd rather pass on it and pay less for an older one if it were to be a better machine. If quality is just as good, then this 2002 model would seem more attractive than one from the 80s though.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

in 2000, the metals got cheaper and also tecumseh introduced the epa carb on many of their engines that were already bad enough without them(hooray). if you ask me, when they discontinued the drum augers is when the quality started to drop, the powershift i believe is the last series to have the drum augers. some of the lawnboys from the early to late 90s are good to because toro bought out lawnboy in the early 90s pretty much for the name and parts interchange between them


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks - exactly the type of info I was looking for. Since the price is high on this one anyway - $325 - I think I'll continue looking.


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, it sounds like the people with the 2002 824 would like to negotiate. I'm requesting some more pictures, but do you guys think the 2002 would be something to go after? If so, would $200 be about the right price to strike at?

It looks in pretty good condition, although I'm requesting more/better pictures. They said it runs just fine but could probably use a tune up. They are the original owners.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I just saw a working PowerShift 824 listed in my area today and I asked for photos of it, the reply was "Sold". They were asking $200.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would say 175 for the 02


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll see where that goes. 

An old, not sure how old though, 724 just popped up. Were these just about as good as the 824, just with over less hp? There is no powershift or anything, if that was even offered on the 724. Says it ran fine last year, and the price is very right on it. Thoughts?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO ended the POWERSHIFT ERA in 2004. I am not crazy on the new stuff they have out. 1971-1995 they ran BRIGGS engines on some of them after that they got in bed with tecumsapart's which have proven to be gutless here in the MINNESOTA winter time. if you are dead set on the POWERSHIFT find one with a briggs engine on it. those ever elusive BRIGG'S POWERSHIFT'S ARE OUT THERE. you just have to keep watch.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

KJ TL-S said:


> Thanks guys, I'll see where that goes.
> 
> An old, not sure how old though, 724 just popped up. Were these just about as good as the 824, just with over less hp? There is no powershift or anything, if that was even offered on the 724. Says it ran fine last year, and the price is very right on it. Thoughts?


WHAT size is the frame??? in the later years they downsized those machines.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its the same basic machine as my 824 38080, except with a different engine. it is the same blower and all parts except engine components exchange between the 524, 724, and 824


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

So it sounds like there is a holy grail to look for in the briggs 824, good to know.

Here is a pic of the 724, don't know anything more specific yet.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

just so you know, the 524, 724 and 824 are all tecumseh engines. they can easily be swapped out to a modern briggs or honda clone with very little effort


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

43128 said:


> just so you know, the 524, 724 and 824 are all tecumseh engines. they can easily be swapped out to a modern briggs or honda clone with very little effort


YEAHHHHHHHHH I won't ever touch those cloned engines.


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Good to know. I was reading the 724 predator swap thread yesterday, but I'm still unsure how much small engine knowledge is required for the swap, never done anything like that. 

I think I'll call about the 724 today and see what I can find out. Anything specific I should be trying to learn about it??


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

That Toro has a Tecumseh engine and is not a POWERSHIFT model. It does have wheel locks which will make it easier to maneuver though.


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmm...the 2002 model seems like it might be a good buy if I could land it at around $175 or $200. I have a feeling I don't really want to get myself into a project, which could be the case with an older machine like the 724. Or maybe wait for another 90's 824 to pop up...


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Here are some shots of the 2002 model, anything interesting pop out about it?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm no Toro expert, but it looks in pretty good shape. The skid shoes are a little worn, and could be replaced, but that can only be definitively determined with a closer inspection. I would also pay attention to the scraper bar, especially when you consider this is a 12 year old machine with 12 years worth of use. 

That said, I would also make sure that it starts easy from a cold engine state, with the pull start. The chance of it starting with the electric start, is significantly greater, and you want to make sure that starts as easily as possible. This is not to say that you do not want to check that out too, but by doing it with the pull start, you will have a better idea of the health of the carb.

I would also run through the levers with it running. I would also have them operate it so that you can stand back and look for anything out of the ordinary. 

Others may chime in with Toro specific things, the things I listed were pretty universal.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

KJ TL-S said:


> Here are some shots of the 2002 model, anything interesting pop out about it?


 I would pass on that.


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Okay, any particular reason? 

Also - I know it doesn't fit in with these type that we've been talking about, but I found out my landlord will let us use their toro 1800 electric. You guys ever use one? Will it take care of maybe 6" of snow? 

I'm thinking of just trying that out this year and hoping for the best, unless of course I find a great deal on an 824 at some point, as in, under $100 probably.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMHO I wouldn't count on the electric to get the job done. Especially the pile you will get at the End Of Driveway (EOD). I loved my single stage but there were times it was almost useless trying to get through that barrier after a big snow if I didn't get out there and clear my driveway and a bit of the street to protect myself.
The main idea for me is to have a machine that makes me use a shovel as little as possible. 
.








.
But like you I'd also like to know why PowerShift93 recommends you pass on it  Is he really willing to let one rust in peace when you are showing the desire to get a Powershift and are willing to repair and maintain it ??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the reason I say pass is I would take the other 7-24 that is posted. that is a heavier frame and built like a tank. the last one the downsized it and the metal is a tad thinner. not really meant for the EOD. STUFF


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Yea, I hear you on the 2002 model. You're probably right. I think I'm most inclined to check out the one stuck in powershift if the price gets decent. Its the 1996 824 powershift, should be all the power I need.


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmmm...what about an 826 with a Briggs in it?? No powershift, and bigger size - would that be extra difficult to maneuver? I think from a picture I saw that it might be about a 1978 model.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it would be basically the same control wise and body /frame style as the 524-824, but with a bigger opening and different engine


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Hm, good to know, thanks! Apparently it has an issue going full throttle tho, altho it starts fine and has electric start. Anyone know what could cause the problem going full throttle?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

probably nothing more than a cabe adjustment, since it has in dash throttle


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gummed throttle?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IF U WANT the MAC DADDY of all POWERSHIFTS. look 4 a 8-28 or 11-32 they have the BRIGGS motor on them.


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Back leaning towards the original thrower I posted about. At the right price, I bet it would be a great one, and hopefully I could get it out of powershift without a **** of a lot of work.


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Okay, it now looks like the original powershift 824 is going to be the one. Once I have it in my possession, we'll have to troubleshoot the issue and see what we can do to get it out of powershift.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And then back into "PowerShift" on it's own


----------



## KJ TL-S (Jun 2, 2014)

Indeed, good point! I think with the help of forum members, I'll be the proud owner of a fully functional machine before summer's end.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm a little late to the party here, but I was in the same situation as you're in about buying a Powershift that was stuck in Powershift mode. The guy just wanted it out of his rental garage, so for $75 I thought it was worth the chance. Mine's a 1990 model 824 with the Tecumseh 8hp.

It turns out that the control mechanism for the drive system and Powershift function was just really gummed up with old crusty grease and some rust. Taking the whole control box apart seemed a bit daunting, but in reality with the help of the service manual available on Toro's website it was actually pretty easy. Once everything was separated and greased up, putting it back together was quick. A simple cable adjustment and greasing up the brackets above the driveshaft, and my machine was Powershifting upon command. I also got reverse back by cleaning the control box.

As long as the engine runs strong and the auger bucket isn't worn down from not adjusting the skid shoes properly (mine was worn a little but not enough to hurt performance), offer him around $125-$150 as a summer price. Come November, that machine will probably go for $250 and up even in its current condition.

They are really good machines that are built like tanks. With the geared trans, it is a heavy machine that is sometimes tough to handle, but it will go through the heavy snow that the other Toro 724 you posted might not.

I've also had a 1979 Toro 826 with the Briggs engine, and that too was a good machine. Really heavy and hard to handle, but plowed through the EOD stuff without hesitation. The key is the drummed auger, it really helps meter the snow input into the impeller to maximize the amount it throws without clogging or bogging down.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I think that one that was stuck. is long gone by now. he has not been back here 4 a while.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BETTER get it before it is gone with the Schwinn.Toro PowerShift 32" SnowThrower SnowBlower-Like New Condition!


----------

